# Stray Voltage from heater



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I was getting a mild shock when I put my hand in the tank and stronger in the sump. None of the livestock seems to be affected. I tried unplugging each piece of equipment one by one and think I figured that it was one of my heaters. Has anyone had the aqueon 100w heater do this? No obvious signs of wear in the cord and it only shocks me when the bottom is submerged in water and I 'complete the circuit'


----------

